# Thoughts .. ?



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

This is Callie, one of my baby girls. She's one of triplet does, and my favorite, despite her random white (it goes onto her left stifle, and she has some white on her feet). She also refused to stand still long enough for decent pictures, so these are the only usable ones out of fifty or so (she turned into a black blur in all of the others...) I may be able to get a few more, but she's incredibly bouncy and playful, so it would take a bit to calm her down long enough for pictures. 

I'm curious about what others think of her, and whether or not I should keep her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She is so stinkin' cute! What breed is she? 

She's got good stocky, straight legs, good rump length, good body depth, good width and a wide head.

Kids can change sooo much as they grow, so kid critiques aren't always accurate


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love her, she is adorable.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

She's a pygmy, and I know she's going to change. I was just curious to see what others thought of her now, as I have to choose between her and her sisters before Wednesday


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Love the heavy bone on her! Also looks like she has a good head. Hard to tell anything conformation wise since she is still so young.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

janecb said:


> This is Callie, one of my baby girls. She's one of triplet does, and my favorite, despite her random white (it goes onto her left stifle, and she has some white on her feet).


First off...she is absolutely ADORABLE!

Then MY question....what difference does the random white make?


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

You cannot properly critique kids...but she is cute. I always keep them around until 6 months if I think I like one...and see how they fill out. By six months you can get a good idea on how put together they are. You honestly cannot tell a thing from a kid picture though.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She is adorable all right!
Sadly enough I go by if I fall in love & many times it has nothing to do with conformation.
"Oh you are so sweet, you get to stay."
Why else with a name like What Four? Or Four Love.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

kccjer said:


> First off...she is absolutely ADORABLE!
> 
> Then MY question....what difference does the random white make?


Random white is counted off in the NPGA show ring on Does and Bucks but not Wethers.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Of course, I don't have any pictures of her left side, where the majority of the white is (she has a patch that leaks a bit onto her stifle). I talked with a few judge friends, who said it wasn't too severe, especially since its not on her show side - technically, mismarks are judged on the severity of the random markings, e.g. a white leg knocks off more points than a white foot - and that they would keep her if they were me  
(which is great, because she has the best personality of the three!)

I'm also an absolute sucker for goats that come up and 'speak' to me. In my experience they either have the perfect personality, or they don't; all of my goats are obnoxiously friendly, from constant tortilla chips and other treats, so I have such a hard time choosing which to keep and which to sell. Whenever I think of reducing my herd, I think, 'I could sell off so-and-so, because _enter reasons here_,' and later that day, after graining, 'There is no way I can sell that goat, she's too sweet and she'd never forgive me!'


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh my word she is adorable! I am no Pygmy judge but she looks nice so far!


----------

